

1,000 app developers surveyed on iOS 7 - satjot
http://blog.tapfame.com/post/52808560237/1-000-app-developers-surveyed-on-ios-7

======
mnglkhn2
The iOS7 design is close the what Windows Phone 8 has. This convergence in
mobile OS design is actually going to help Windows Phone.

~~~
daughart
A strong Windows phone is great for mobile computing in general. However, I
find it doubtful that "design convergence" as you call it will help Windows
phone. I think Windows phone is a great product, but it will take Microsoft
re-connecting with consumers to drive sales. Their most recent advertising has
just been confusing... not inspiring desire, IMO.

